# Joyetech eVic VTwo



## Vaporeon13 (20/10/16)

Hi all

I'm looking for a eVic VTwo mod or kit.

Looking to have one by this weekend.

I'm situated in Cape Town and would love to get it at a physical shop, but willing to wait for VapeMail if need be.


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/16)

Just a suggestion to look at the eVic Dual. If ordered before 9:30 today we can get it out and will be with you tomorrow 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-evic-vtc-dual-75w-or-150w-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------

